# Which Gucci Waistbelt?



## so_siqqq (Mar 23, 2006)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I like both but I don't know which one I want to get. The only difference between the two is that the first has a green/red belt and the second a dark brown belt.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2006)

I like the red and green one just because it stands out more.  I guess it would depend on whether you are trying to be subtle or not.


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (Mar 23, 2006)

i like the first one.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 23, 2006)

the 1st one definitely


----------



## rubixio (Mar 23, 2006)

Forgive me for being behind, but what is a waistbelt? Is it for a job? Or is just a fancy fanny pack?

I like the second because it's simpler... maybe my answer doesnt since I dont know what it is. ha


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah the first one definitely stands out more...? If it were for me and I could find a use for it.. I would get the second because I think expensive pieces should either be entirely fabulous on their own (loud & bright & unique) to wear with neutrals... or so neutral you can wear with everything.


----------



## user3 (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the 2nd one


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 24, 2006)

I like the first one.  All brown is kinda boring to me, but it is the one Carrie wore on SATC.


----------



## user4 (Mar 24, 2006)

i gotta say the second one...


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 24, 2006)

I like them both, it depends if you want it to match with everything or you don't care. I like the first one, but the second will be easier to use everyday!


----------



## so_siqqq (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rubixio* 
_Forgive me for being behind, but what is a waistbelt? Is it for a job? Or is just a fancy fanny pack?

I like the second because it's simpler... maybe my answer doesnt since I dont know what it is. ha_

 
A waist belt is essentially a fancy fanny pack. I'll be traveling in April and I needed a nice bag that would wear close to me and I saw this bag and basically fell in love, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## rubixio (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you! It actually looks nice though, I wouldnt see it on someone and think 'fanny pack'.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 16, 2006)

first one


----------



## xsamx (Apr 17, 2006)

I like the second one, only because i have it


----------



## alysia (Apr 18, 2006)

love the first one


----------



## star1692 (Apr 18, 2006)

first one definately...


----------



## foxy684 (Apr 28, 2006)

i want one so bad!! i wanted the black and grey one...but in this case, i say the second one!


----------



## so_siqqq (Apr 29, 2006)

I decided on buying the first one. I FREAKING love this bag. It was put to good use when I was in Greece.


----------

